# Case 1294 hydraulic problem



## jchase16 (Jun 6, 2011)

My 1294 when raising drawbar had tremors or shaky motion to them, and would not lower when raised and after changing the fluid and filter stopped the shakes, but continues that it will not allow to lower . Please any ideas how to fix this. I notice below the lever to lower hydraulics their are a couple of numbs to might attach a small bar to does this have anything to do with this. thanks for the help.


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Welcome! You really need a manuel. Do you have one? There are alot of web sites that have them, I think there are some somesites listed on this site.


----------



## jchase16 (Jun 6, 2011)

I have a operators manual without any troubleshooting info on the hydraulics so where are sites that could help me. thanks


----------

